# tubes slapping my hand



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

I put some tubes on one of my natural frames in an OTT attachment yesterday and about every third shot I get slapped hard on my hand and it hurts! It appears that the tubes/pouch hit my hand on the backside of the slingshot as the tubes recoil. Any suggestions?

Thank you,

RM


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This topic comes up periodically. You can try the search function ... look for "hand slap". To give you some immediate help, there are good tips in the following threads:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11916-less-hand-slaps/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10585-i-am-getting-horrible-bandslaps/

In general:

1. use heavier ammo, better suited to your bands

2. use lighter bands, better suited to your ammo

3. use lighter, softer pouch

4. use longer bands

5. point your fork tips toward your target

You will find other suggestions in those two threads, and elsewhere.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hand slaps this has been discussed before on the forum and as above several factors come into play, another being shooting over the top hand slap is more likely to happen because of the way it is projected, as the bands or tubes are side by side the pouch is able to drop down slapping the hand when retracting. Shooting through the fork they are stacked one above the other the pouch is not able to drop and is more likely to retract in a straight line.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

What kind of tubes are we talking about? Small diameter "Chinese" tubes or the big, old style tubes like you use on a bent wire slingshot?
If it's Chinese tubes than you can probably do like has been suggested and vary the ammo weight and/or draw length. If it's the big tubes, I've got nothing to offer in the way of help. I have a set of Trumark RRTs Ott on a big natural and with anything short of really big rocks (like, cartoon big) it is a prodigious hand slapper.


----------



## jukeshoes (Oct 5, 2011)

This happens to me, while I shoot acorns in the yard. I try to just deal with it, but if it gets to bad I simply put a mechanic glove on my shooting hand. This works extremely well and also protects my hand from the ammo itself. I find it hurts more in the cold, also.


----------



## Fenlander (Dec 15, 2011)

I too have this problem, but I am using theraband black tubing with 9mm steel shot on a big old cast aluminium fork from about 50 years ago....My solution - I bought a chain mail butchers glove. No problem now, and if I can't hit the game I can stun it with a light slap...


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks much for the suggestions guys. I have been buying the tube at a local hobby store that carries tubing in black, blue, and yellow in several diameters. I am currently using the blue tubing.

Would it help if I changed how the tubes are attached? Why is the OTT set up preferred by so many over a shoot thru configuration?

RM


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Charles, hawk2008, and M_J has explained it very well.

This topic has been made numerous times.

You have to* shoot ammo that suits your bands/tubes*, your leather pouch may also be a contributing factor.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

riverman said:


> Thanks much for the suggestions guys. I have been buying the tube at a local hobby store that carries tubing in black, blue, and yellow in several diameters. I am currently using the blue tubing.
> 
> Would it help if I changed how the tubes are attached? Why is the OTT set up preferred by so many over a shoot thru configuration?
> 
> RM


It might very well help to change the way the tubes are attached. I do think OTT set-ups are more prone to hand slap. If you just think about the bands flying over the fork tips, then getting to the end of their travel, their natural path will then be in an arc back toward your hand. Quite a few on this forum attach bands at the front of the forks so the bands sort of pile up at the forks as the projectile is released from the pouch and goes through the forks. As long as the fork tips are far enough apart so that the bunching tubes do not foul the shot, this sort of configuration might well reduce your problem. It is worth a try.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Charles said:


> Thanks much for the suggestions guys. I have been buying the tube at a local hobby store that carries tubing in black, blue, and yellow in several diameters. I am currently using the blue tubing.
> 
> Would it help if I changed how the tubes are attached? Why is the OTT set up preferred by so many over a shoot thru configuration?
> 
> RM


It might very well help to change the way the tubes are attached. I do think OTT set-ups are more prone to hand slap. If you just think about the bands flying over the fork tips, then getting to the end of their travel, their natural path will then be in an arc back toward your hand. Quite a few on this forum attach bands at the front of the forks so the bands sort of pile up at the forks as the projectile is released from the pouch and goes through the forks. As long as the fork tips are far enough apart so that the bunching tubes do not foul the shot, this sort of configuration might well reduce your problem. It is worth a try.

Cheers ....... Charles
[/quote] spot on Charles that's explained very well indeed sir.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I managed to eliminate almost all hand slap by using tapered tubes, lighter tubes and learning to flip. Sometimes the way you hold the slingshot can cause more hand slap and if it is something you don't want to change use a glove.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> This topic comes up periodically. You can try the search function ... look for "hand slap". To give you some immediate help, there are good tips in the following threads:
> 
> http://slingshotforu...ess-hand-slaps/
> 
> ...


good man Henry, i came looking for an answer to this question, since i am using my original homemade band set from another post, on a side shooter, i am getting really nasty hand slaps, so now i guess i just have to learn all of the above.

mark


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

Today I took the tubes off the natural frame I was using and put them on another with a slightly wider gap between the forks. Also tried some larger ammo, marbles. It worked great, no slap whatsoever. I'm not sure what made the difference but its working great now.

Thanks.....

RM


----------

